# Affordable Melt and Pour Base



## Kalyani (Jan 30, 2012)

I am new to soapmaking and need help finding a affordable source for Melt and Pour Soap bases.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks, 
Kalyani


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 
If you want to look for someone close to you, you can start here:
http://suppliersbystate.com/

Otherwise, here's some that I've used:
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/
http://www.candlesupply.com/  (Bittercreek North)
http://www.brambleberry.com/
http://www.camdengrey.com/
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/
http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/
http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/


----------



## Kalyani (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Genny!
That is very helpful.


----------



## aroma (Jan 30, 2012)

Go to the Co-op Forum...there is a guaging interest on M&P going on now.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2012)

How many pounds are you looking for? Essential by Catalina has what I find to be the best price if you buy  two, twenty pound boxes, that is approx 160 bars. Columbus foods has a good price on (I think) a 24# box.


----------



## Kalyani (Jan 31, 2012)

What is the CO-OP forum? I am not able to find it.
Thanks for your reply.
-Kalyani


----------



## Genny (Jan 31, 2012)

Kalyani said:
			
		

> What is the CO-OP forum? I am not able to find it.
> Thanks for your reply.
> -Kalyani



Here:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=31


----------



## paillo (Jan 31, 2012)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> How many pounds are you looking for? Essential by Catalina has what I find to be the best price if you buy  two, twenty pound boxes, that is approx 160 bars. Columbus foods has a good price on (I think) a 24# box.



wow, that is a great site and great prices, thanks tabitha!


----------



## scrubbie (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay I am in love! I checked out essentials by Catalina and it is awesome awesome! Amazing prices on melt and pour. They have alot of SLS free bases. I like it!


----------



## AriaGirl77 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd post my recent discovery for Soap Base.

Shay & Company (a family owned business in Portland, OR) offers clear melt & pour base in 44 lbs. tubs for $77.  I was there today and they also have white melt & pour, ultra clear, and goats milk.

The lady there was super nice and she even offered to take a phone order and have a guy run it out to my car so I didn't have to get my kids in and out every time I buy something!   

They don't have a huge selection, but what they do have seemed like a great price.

http://www.shayandcompany.com/clear-soa ... b-tub.html


----------

